# Connection Reset Error



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

When I try to browse the web, I receive the following error messages:

*Firefox 3.5.2 :*


> The connection was reset
> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> 
> 
> ...


*Google Chrome 2.0.172.39 :
*


> *This webpage is not available.*
> 
> The webpage at *http://www.google.com*





> might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
> *
> More information on this error*
> Below is the original error message
> Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknown error.



*Internet Explorer 8*

Hangs for long time ( 15 mins.) Then displays "Can't display webpage"

After the error messages appear I press the refresh button 15-20 times and finally the page loads. Rebooting the computer only last a couple of hours until the problem returns. It happens every time a page loads. All other computers (wired and 1 wireless) work fine.

I'm using a wireless connection (Atheros AR5007EG), and have tried a wired connection, with the same results.

I've atempted System Restore, Changing router settings, uninstalling and reinstalling drivers, reinstalling browsers, and browsing without addons/ safe mode, without success.

Streaming music, checking e-mail (IMAP, Thunderbird), and Skype, don't seem to be affected.

What could be the problem?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

When this happens look at the modem.What is the status of all the lights ?


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

They are all green (on the router), showing that I have Internet connection . I have Verizon FiOS Internet Service, which doesn't require a modem.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Here is something I found on a Google search.Don't know if it will help,but thought I would pass it on.

Wireless dropouts using Atheros AR5007EG

For Windows users, go to Device Manager -> Network Adapters -> Atheros AR5007EG, and change the power management from Maximum to either normal or off. This helps some users but doesn't seem to help everyone.

With AC power disconnected, still had connection problems when changing power management to 'normal'. I recommend changing the Atheros power management to 'off'.

Another solution that seems to help some is to update the drivers for Atheros WLAN-card (on Windows).

If you need to conserve power, you can turn 'off' the 'wireless' by sliding the momentary switch at the front of the PC (near the wireless LED indicators) to the right once. To turn the wireless back 'on', slide the switch to the right again. An indication on the LCD will tell you if the wireless is 'enabled' or 'disabled' every time you slide the switch.


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

Setting it to "Normal" seems to help. I haven't seen the error yet, but that might change in time. I'll update after a few hours of browsing.

Thanks for the info. I couldn't dig anything up.


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

The Error came back again.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If you are having the error both wireless and wired,maybe it it isn;t the wireless card.
So maybe general networking things are what we should look at.
When it fails,have you looked at the results of an ipconfig /all to see if the settings appear to be ok.Especially things like to dns server address and ipaddress of the adapter .


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

Everything seems OK. Maybe you can spot something. The routers ip is 192.168.1.1 and my ip is 192.168.1.4



> Windows IP Configuration
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : andypc
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks fine, try some pings.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

here are the results (i have done ipconfig /all in a seperate window {see above post}.)



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>ping 192.168.1.4
> ...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

The ipconfig and pings all appear to be a working network connection.


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, everything seems OK. Not sure what is causing the problem. The only thing I was able to narrow it down to was some kind of setting got changed. The problem has been going on for about 1 month.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

*Wireless* (all test taken three times, at different times)
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2559209

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2559145

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2559143

*Wired

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2559220

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2559237

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2559240


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's interesting that you dropped a few packets on the last hop (to your machine) wired, but the wireless looks good. Try a different cable and a different port on the router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's interesting that you dropped a few packets on the last hop (to your machine) wired, but the wireless looks good. Try a different cable and a different port on the router.


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok. I'll use a different cable and port on the router. Performing test...


----------



## amummau (Aug 27, 2009)

Different cable & port:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2559541


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try a few more there, that looked better.


----------

